# Food Safety News Fri 10/4/2019



## daveomak.fs (Oct 4, 2019)

Food Safety News
Fri 10/4/2019 4:01 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* South Africa boosts processed meat rules to avoid Listeria repeat*
By News Desk on Oct 04, 2019 12:05 am South Africa has tightened regulations for processed meat products to try to avoid a repeat of the listeriosis outbreak in 2017 and 2018. A total of 1,060 cases were confirmed and 216 people died. The largest ever reported outbreak of listeriosis included an alert in mid-June 2017, a peak in mid-November 2017, and identification of the...  Continue Reading



* CFIA suspends multiple licenses for three food companies during September*
By News Desk on Oct 04, 2019 12:03 am The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) in September suspended the Safe Food for Canadians licenses for three food businesses. Officials are investigating one of the companies in connection with an outbreak and recalls have been issued. The CFIA’s reasons for suspending, canceling, or refusing to renew the license or registration of a food establishment or...  Continue Reading



* German meat plant linked to Listeria outbreak stops production*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 04, 2019 12:02 am Production at a German meat company linked to a Listeria outbreak has temporarily been shut down by authorities. Officials in the Waldeck-Frankenberg district of Germany closed the production facility of Wilke Waldecker Fleisch-und Wurstwaren in Twistetal, Berndorf. The company has recalled all of its products except canned food as investigations in Germany indicate a link...  Continue Reading



* Florida company recalls frozen tuna after 4 confirmed poisonings*
By News Desk on Oct 03, 2019 08:09 pm Four people are confirmed sick in an outbreak of scombroid fish poisonings that are related to tuna now under recall by Mical Seafood Inc. “Elevated levels of histamines can produce an allergic reaction called scombroid fish poisoning that may result in symptoms that can generally appear within minutes to several hours after eating the affected...  Continue Reading



* Sandwiches and salads recalled for Listeria monocytogenes*
By News Desk on Oct 03, 2019 07:27 pm Lipari Foods has recalled  Lipari Old Tyme Bulk Chicken Salad, Lipari Old Tyme Bulk Cranberry Almond Chicken Salad, Premo Chicken Salad Wedge Sandwiches, Fresh Grab Chicken Salad Wedge Sandwiches, and Premo Signature Cranberry Almond Chicken Salad on Croissant, all for potential contamination of Listeria monocytogenes. Listeria monocytogenes is an organism, which can cause serious and sometimes...  Continue Reading


* Unbleached All-Purpose Flour recall expanded after tests show E. coli O26*
By News Desk on Oct 03, 2019 07:21 pm In association with ADM Milling Co., King Arthur Flour Inc., today announced a new national recall of specific lots of its “Unbleached All-Purpose Flour” in 5-pound and 25-pound packages. It is is an expansion of a recall announced June 13. The lot codes listed in the expanded recall join the previously recalled lot codes. The...  Continue Reading


----------

